# Registration Question....



## lcwallis (Sep 20, 2008)

If you have an unregistered pony/mini who's dam is ASPC and sire is AMHR, can you register the horse as an AMHR if it's small enough?

Thanks

Lynda


----------



## Lewella (Sep 20, 2008)

It could be registered National Show Pony Registry (NSPR) with DNA from one parent but it cannot be registered ASPC or AMHR.


----------



## lcwallis (Sep 20, 2008)

Can't be hardshipped?

It seems like, if minis were bred down from shetlands, you could somehow get this registered.

L


----------



## Leeana (Sep 20, 2008)

If the horse is under 34" at the last hairs the horse can be hardshipped into AMHA...and then registered into AMHR.


----------



## Keri (Sep 20, 2008)

AMHR doesn't allow hardshipping. So the only way possible is to get the baby hardshipped into AMHA (have to be 5 years old and under 34"), then you can hardship into AMHR. So from registry to registry, but not from unregisterd to registry. But you can as an ASPR (american show pony registry)....I think. Those horses are taller since kids can ride them, but you can still have littler one in there.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 21, 2008)

I got another interesting question...I was curious what about a Hackney pony who just lost its papers..Can you register is NSPR or ASPR whichever it is? I know its within height just never knew anything about all this...


----------



## Lewella (Sep 26, 2008)

ASPR - American Show Pony Registry - open to Registered Hackneys, Registered ASPC Shetlands, and Shetland/Hackney crosses. ASPR is a breed and performance registry. ASPR x ASPR will = ASPR (as will ASPR x ASPC and ASPR x Hackney).

NSPR - National Show Pony Registry - open to get of one registered ASPC pony OR one AMHR registered mini - ASPC or AMHR parent and get must be DNA tested. NSPR is a performance only registry - not a breed registry. NSPR x NSPR = grade. NSPR x ASPC = NSPR, NSPR x AMHR = NSPR, ASPC x any other breed = NSPR, AMHR x any other breed = NSPR.


----------

